# Midwest Hell Fest



## mandapocalypse (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuck yeah, gunna be good.


Wisconsin Pirate Punks, Profane Existence & Hell on earth Records present the first annual Midwest Hellfest May 13th and 14th in Kimberly, Wisconsin.

The line-up so far:

INSTINCT OF SURVIVAL (Germany)
AGAINT EMPIRE
QUESTION
CROSS STITCHED EYES
PROTESTANT
FROM ASHES RISE
HELLSHOCK
ASSRASH
S.F.N.
CHOOSE YOUR POISON
DRESDEN
WARTORN
DESOLATE VOID
PYROKLAST
IN DEFENCE
THE PARISH
COGNITIVE DISSONANCE
STREET WALKER
KRANG
KONTRA
MUNDO MUERTO
DESPERATE HOURS
WHORELORD
and more TBA


----------



## Filth (Mar 24, 2011)

o noes i feel my mind splitting.


----------



## twitches (Mar 25, 2011)

will be there without a fucking doubt


----------



## jellyfish (May 5, 2011)

Hey kids, its getting closer to the dates for mid west hellfest. 
There will be a "prefest" show at a house just one town over from Kimberly in Appleton (my home town) called the BFG. Here is the complete lineup, including "prefest" show.

May 12 prefest starts at 730
HateKrusher
Disrobe
Wrath Cobra
Tenement

May 13 fest starts at 5pm
Kontrasekt
Desperate Hours
Pyroklast
Desolate Void
Wartorn
In Defence
Catheter
Hellshock
Protestant
Humachine
Assrash

May 14 fest starts at 2pm
Whorelord
Krang
Cognitive Dissonance 
Streetwalker
Oil Tanker
SFN
The Parish
Choose Your Poison
War Plague
Question
Dresden
Instinct of Survival
From Ashes Rise
Cross Stitched Eyes

For directions and such send me a message and I'll get back to you asap. Tickets are $22 for both days if you buy them online. At the door the prices are going up. There is a 300 capacity so get your tickets soon before they run out.


----------



## MrsaDeath (May 23, 2011)

every show should go out with drunk punx firework fight!


----------



## xbocax (May 24, 2011)

i wish i could see disrobe ;_;


----------

